# Spring/summer coyote hunting worth it or not?



## squalsqualbang (Feb 19, 2006)

Hey guys I was wanting to see what you guys have to say about spring/summer coyote hunting. Do i need to do it just like in the winter or do i need to do something different? Any Luck in the warm months or is it just slow? Any tips would also be greatly appreciated. As Always thanks for all the help you guys are great. I just cant wait to go again so im hoping the warm months are good too.


----------



## jerry hunsley (Jan 20, 2006)

squalsqualbang said:


> Hey guys I was wanting to see what you guys have to say about spring/summer coyote hunting. Do i need to do it just like in the winter or do i need to do something different? Any Luck in the warm months or is it just slow? Any tips would also be greatly appreciated. As Always thanks for all the help you guys are great. I just cant wait to go again so im hoping the warm months are good too.





> Your in luck! Warm months can be good. Stick with howlers and hurt pup sounds. Best is early morning when it is a little cooler. I hunt myself up until about June when it gets too hot for me. I imagine it would still be pretty good through summer if you can stand the bugs and mosquito's . Some people don't like hunting until fur is prime, but where I live ranchers want them shot year around.


----------



## Trickyd12 (May 11, 2006)

What do you think about a wood pecker distress in spring/summer


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

Spring time is denning time, not easy to call coyotes unless you use pup sounds and howling. I see no need to hunt that time of the year anyway unless you have problem coyotes. 
Where I live summer time is usually to hot, coyotes don't respond good when it's hot. I have found early mornings and Night works when the heat is on. 
The best months to hunt coyotes is Aug. and Sept. when all the young ones are out on there own and dumb as they well ever be.
As the months go by the coyotes that servive get smarter and harder to kill. 
I'm only going on an average of what I've seen and it's just my opinion. One thing I've learned for sure in this sport, there are no set rules, anything could happen.
You could have good hunts all through the late summer and fall right into winter depending on where you hunt. The big question is, what in someones opinion is a good hunt?


----------

